# 10g stocking... something different



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

SO... ive got another 10g tank thats MOST LIKELY going to sit on the corner of my desk, maybe not. I might get one more 10g and... thats not important now lol

anyway ive been on the forums enough to know what can and cant go in a 10g tank.. but this guy is prolly going on my desk and I spend at least an hour or two a night out here on my PC. What I want is a fish or a school of fish and other assorted occupants that

1) actually enjoys being somewhat active in a 10g (so they can play and have a good time seeing as they will spend ALOT of time alone)

2) has personality, something that would make an entertaining companion like my severums, in a 10g size. 

I was thinking maybe just getting a male betta or a few CPDs but Im looking for people with personal experiences with different fish. What makes a good pet fish?


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

planning on planting it heavily?


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

My personal favorites are endlers. They are very active in a tank hat size and you could keep maybe 15 of them in there but no need to buy that many. In addition to being active to the point of ridiculous, they are also prolific. I really like these guys and they are great in a species tank.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

aye I thought about that ghreed. Id have to order them online though, im guessing. I doubt any of my LFS' will be able to get them. And then, what do I do when the population booms?


and yeah bf2k, id stuff it chock full of fake plants. Not live plants, but it would still be heavily planted


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

beetlebz said:


> aye I thought about that ghreed. Id have to order them online though, im guessing. I doubt any of my LFS' will be able to get them. And then, what do I do when the population booms?
> 
> 
> and yeah bf2k, id stuff it chock full of fake plants. Not live plants, but it would still be heavily planted


If you get a ton of babies, you could try selling them to your LFS's. Since they are a rare fish, they should take them.

And about getting them out of the tank, I would go for the water-bottle trick (bottle top cut off and funneled into rest of bottle). Place it kind of hidden so the babies take refuge, and try to have it a bit smaller so no larger fish will venture in. Place some food in there that the babies like/are fed.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

more often than not your lfs should be able to order endlers, many just choose not to stock them b/c there is often a high mortality rate when they are introduced into to a system in large quantities. I know they are commonly available at my shop, we just choose not to order any unless requested b/c they don't last very long unless we were to set up a seperate tank for them off of our main freshwater system : )


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I've noticed them on aquabid as well, you might be able to find some cool ones there.

Also, have you thought about puffers? I'm setting up a 10G tank for a red-eye puffer right now. They're definitely active, interesting creatures, and they'll learn to recognize you which makes them more interactive than some fish.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

i was going to sujest 3 dwarf puffers lol


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

That's what I was going to do until a friend offered me his red-eye, they're very cool. This one was in a heavily planted with 2 females and he killed both of them. He was also kept with a young pike, and did just fine lol, so he's pretty psychotic. South American Pufferfish are supposed to be the extremely active, and the least aggressive (some people keep them in community tanks), but their teeth grow fast and they need to be sedated and clipped every few months, so it's a little more effort than I feel I want to put out. Very cool fish if you can make the commitment though.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay bbz,have you made a decision yet ?
i like the endlers,mine were only male ones for some reason,
the dwarf puffers are fun,always on the move,and cute too.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

I think I have decided on either 

1) a single (or maybe pair, but that would be really tight) dwarf gourami, but theyre so frail :\

2) a handful of celestial pearl danios from a breeder, NOT taken from the wild

and 3) a handful of endlers, also from a breeder so I can get males and females.

4) single betta, but id rather get one of those 6g bookshelf tanks from petco for him.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm almost positive that my pet store in Boston carries captive raised Pearl Danios, cuz they had a tank full of juvies. So there's definitely a supplier in the NE area if you decide to go that way!


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 7, 2007)

For the endlers, two very reliable breeders are tampafishman and swampriveraquatics. They both run ads on aquabid all the time. Tampafishman is the place to go for wild type and swampriver does a lot of line breeding of endlers to select specific characteristics. He also breeds interesting hybrids but I stay away from those.


----------

